

Pigeon photography - josephpmay
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigeon_photography

======
zackcrockett
A subsequent search of the inter-webs yielded this (what may be the strangest
site I've ever seen):

[http://www.pigeonphotography.com/en/portfolio-2/#](http://www.pigeonphotography.com/en/portfolio-2/#)

~~~
jacob019
those eye pics are beautiful

------
oniTony
More generally —
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_pigeon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_pigeon)

My personal favourite —
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pigeon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pigeon)

> Project Pigeon was American behaviorist B.F. Skinner's attempt to develop a
> pigeon-guided missile.

~~~
stygiansonic
My favourite pigeon story would be that of Cher Ami:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cher_Ami](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cher_Ami)

------
TeMPOraL
I'm probably going to be burned by animal rights activists for thinking this,
but figuring out some kind of control interface could turn pigeons into
extremely good drone airframes.

------
xxxmadraxxx
Am I the only one who read that as Pigeon Pornography?

(and yes, before someone else says it, still clicked on the link)

------
adamnemecek
Aka drone photography 0.1.

------
rpconnolly
For the birds.

